#     ComboFix

## Hamrad

, ! :Smiley: 
         ..
 ,  , -:  ,   .    ..
   - -.    (  telnet, ping  ..). ,     ,    ,    ,   "".  .. ,   - ,   (   )   .    ()     , ,  ,      .
 ,   ""    ... ComboFix   .
,   ,        -    !....

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

chcp 866

----------


## Hamrad

,  -  ...
 :Sad:   ).
,  ,       ,      -    ...  ,  !.. :Smiley:

----------

"       "

----------


## santy

CodePage.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console]
...
"CodePage"=dword:00000362
---
 .
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console\%SystemRoot%_system32_cm  d.exe]
...
"CodePage"=dword:00000362

----------


## Hamrad

**,       , ,     . ,    (, , - 2 : Lucidia Console   ),   - .

*santy*,   [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console]   "CodePage". ,   \%SystemRoot%_system32_cmd.exe

*ALEX(XX)*,     . . ...  ...     , ...

*  2  49* 

,  :     - ,   -  ...    chcp 866    ...
 ,   -      , ?...

----------


## santy

.
http://forum.oszone.net/thread-101610.html

----------


## Torvic99

.

----------


## Hamrad

...
   chcp 866  CMD  (    )      chcp,  :
*{}: 1251*.        ,    -   :
*  : 1251*
 ...

*santy*, ,  ! :Smiley:   ..
*Torvic99*,   -  ,  ..

----------


## PavelA

:  ,   -   -    :   "    "  "".-.  -  ,    UTF-8   .
 :    , -  - regedit. 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Nls/CodePage
     1252.    _1251.nls
 ? 
__________

----------


## thyrex

```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console\%systemroot%_system32_cmd.exe]
```

     "*CodePage*"  *dword:00000362*

  :


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console\%systemroot%_system32_cmd.exe]
"CodePage"=dword:00000362
```

----------


## Hamrad

*PavelA*, 


> :  ,   -   -    :   "    "  "".-.  -  ,    UTF-8   .


   ...



> :    , -  - regedit. 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Nls/CodePage
>      1252.    _1251.nls


    ;         (HKLM.txt)

*thyrex*,


> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console\%systemroot%_system32_cm  d.exe]     "CodePage"  dword:00000362


 ..    ..         HKCU\Concole ( HKCU.txt)



> :
> 
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console\%systemroot%_system32_cm  d.exe]
> "CodePage"=dword:00000362


  ,     %systemroot%_system32_cmd.exe   ... ,  ,  ...

----------


## Hamrad

*thyrex*, 
...    Console  %systemroot%_system32_cmd.exe,   .   ... :Smiley: 
4      ""   ,    :Smiley: 
,  ComboFix        ...

----------


## Hamrad

,   ...
     ,  ""  ...  -,  !...
 :     -       -   ..       chcp  ,   1251,   866...  chcp 866 -   ...
KIS        ...
,      -    ?..

----------


## grobik

.        .
--       FIX.
, ,... :Wink: 



> chcp  ,   1251,   866...  chcp 866 -   ...


-,    :
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Console         "InsertMode"=dword:00000001
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Command Processor      "CompletionChar"=dword:00000009




```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

;  1251
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console]
"CodePage"=-
"InsertMode"=dword:00000001
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Console]
"CodePage"=-
"InsertMode"=dword:00000001
;    TAB
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Command Processor]
"CompletionChar"=dword:00000009
```

----------


## Hamrad

*grobik*,    .
 :



> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Console   "InsertMode"=dword:00000001


  :Smiley: 



> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Command Processor   "CompletionChar"=dword:00000009


..     : "CompletionChar"=dword:0000001a(26)
 ?...

----------


## grobik

> ?...


  . :Wink:

----------


## Hamrad

*grobik*,    , . ""   ...
,  ""      (/),      :   cmd - ,   - , ..., ...,    - ""  chcp:1251...
  ...     -    ...

----------


## grobik

> Torvic99,   -  ,  ..


*Hamrad*,,  *   --  *  *20866*  8  *866* -.
,,    :*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console\%SystemRoot%_system32_cm  d.exe*




> -    ...


  ... :Wink:

----------


## Hamrad

*grobik*, 



> Hamrad,,     --      20866  8  866 -.


   ,  ..



> ,,    :HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console\%SystemRoot%_syste  m32_cm d.exe


, :


```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console\%systemroot%_system32_cmd.exe]
"CodePage"=dword:00000362
```

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Такой вариант пробовали?
Открыть в редакторе ветвь
 HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Nls\Codepage
прочесть и запомнить (хотя-бы на бумаге) параметр 1251. Он как правило может быть  CP_1251.nls или c_1251.nls
Изменить в этой ветви параметры 1250 и 1252 на такие значения параметра 1251.
Выйти из редактора  реестра и перезагрузить компьютер

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Forest Green

До применения утилиты, в реестре имеем:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console

После:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\console_combofixbackup

Решения очами видно...
- править ветку HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console
  (удалить параметр CodePage)
или
- HKEY_CURRENT_USER\console_combofixbackup переименовать в HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Console
(корректнее)

-----
С Уважением, Forest Green.

----------

